

On the Case at Mount Sinai, It’s Dr. Data - shakes
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/08/technology/on-the-case-at-mount-sinai-its-dr-data.html?

======
thanatosmin
Please, can we have an article about the realized benefit of this applied data
science, rather than yet another hype piece of some hero figure?

------
rrherr
An inspiring story. Jeff Hammerbacher seems like a fascinating individual, a
true polymath / renaissance man. Here's another good interview:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq8R__O8mNc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq8R__O8mNc)

------
CurtMonash
Usually when I read an article about somebody I know, I don't learn much. This
one was an exception.

Kudos to Jeff for opening the kimono. It wasn't required of him; the cone of
silence around his issues was, as it should have been, quite effective.

------
rubyfan
Bi-polar disorder seems to be common in the renaissance man. I'm sure there's
a list of notable people who are bi-polar. I often wonder if the break
throughs from these individuals are enabled by the manic periods of genius.

